# Massachusetts Plumbing Code



## Codegeek (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm working on a retail store in MA and I'm having a heck of a time with their state plumbing code on figuring fixture counts.  Is anyone familiar with the MA state plumbing code?

I have an occupant load of 2,804.  According to what I'm finding it's 1 water closet per 20 people.  There's no way they need that many water closets.  Can someone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2011)

A project we did a few years ago for a major retailer, we used 1:20 for employee restrooms and 1:750 for customers restrooms

Talk w/ your BO


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a call into the plumbing inspector.  Just thought I'd see if anyone may know off the top of their head.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2011)

Off my head......1:20 *is* what the MA code says.....


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 25, 2011)

That's what I'm showing for the fixture count, 1:20.  So with an occupant load of 2,936 (1468 per sex) I'll need 74 water closets per sex??  Really??  Something's not right.


----------



## alora (Aug 25, 2011)

That is high.  IBC is 1/500 if I'm not mistaken.

Out of curiosity, ...



			
				Codegeek said:
			
		

> ... I have an occupant load of 2,804. ...


2 hours later...



			
				Codegeek said:
			
		

> ...  So with an occupant load of 2,936 (1468 per sex) I'll need 74 water closets per sex??  ...


... what are you using for occupancy calculations?


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, Alora, IBC is 1/500 for both men and women in an M use group.  This particular project is a mixed occupancy of M/S-1 with some accessory A-2, so using 1/30 for the M, 1/300 for the S-1 and 1/15 for the A-1.  The entire project is close to 100,000 square feet,therefore the high occupant load.  Both the UPC and the Chicago Plumbing Code would require more fixtures than the IPC in this setting, but to have a 1:20 ratio just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know about the MAPC, but IL has its own plumbing code and has a separate occupant load chart for figuring number of occupants.  Maybe MA has a different method of calculating occupant load.


Building Type or OccupancyFloor Area per

Person (Sq. Ft.)Assembly Places – Facilities for Spectator Events; Worship Places and Funeral Homes  15Museums, Libraries, Exhibition Areas and Similar Uses  50Schools  50Day Care Centers   70Office Buildings200Food Service Establishments, Clubs, Taverns, and Other Eating/Drinking Facilities 30*Mercantile Units, Except Grocery Stores, Auction Houses, Sale Barns, Car Auction Centers, and other similar Mercantile Units*

*− First Floor                                        *

*− All Other Floors                                *



*100*

*120*

*Combination Grocery Store/Non-Grocery Mercantile Units*



*150*



*Mercantile Units, such as Auction Houses, Sale Barns, Car Auction Centers, and other similar Mercantile Units*

*40*



*Grocery Stores*

*200*

Storage/Shipping Area400Power Plants/Industrial Units500


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks TJacobs, I'm familiar with Illinois.  I ended up getting a hold of the Building Official who agreed that I was figuring the fixture count correctly based on their code and also agreed that the 70 plus water closets per sex was a bit excessive for a retail establishment.

Thanks for the input and assistance everyone!


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2011)

I know they are pretty tough on plastic pipe and AAV's but looks like you are starting off on the right foot with the AHJ....keep that relationship going and I imagine they will help however they can...


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 29, 2011)

Codegeek,

So, ...what did you end up using for your calculated fixture count?

.


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear back from the building official who was going to contact the State Plumbing Board for a solution.  I hope to have an answer today.


----------



## alacreative (Jun 3, 2014)

In the Mass Plumbing Code (248 CMR) within the minimum fixture chart, I am referring to use group B which states a 33% requirement for male urinals.  What exactly does this 33% mean?


----------

